# Do you like Cycling, I roll in the morning for routine training 2km each morning dawn



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is how basically I wake up, at dawn to witness sunset, if I sleep well, and to stay healthy shape and fit I do Cycling at local Parc-Maisonneuve, then I take a cold shower after work out, heck it's summertime, I roll's all day.

If I'm not on my bike I'm on foot lazzyness is to be fought and an enemy of worst kind, farewell my fellow's Friends and followers, do you like Cycling? in the early morning when the temperature is chill cold, windy, when the sky as pretty color pinkish light to pale blue?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I like it a lot, a good way to keep just a little fit, regardless of one's age. I have to do cycling for some of my job functions, but also I do it on many camping holidays. Currently 3 weeks in Northern Norway, taking my bike on airplanes to get there, and have lost weight equal to 2-4 holes in my belt, which was much needed, in just two weeks ... 

Plan to do 2-3 more weeks somewhere in August.


----------

